
[Web, Beta] Respond101: Add Q&A to Your Website - rajanchandi
We’ve built an embeddable Q&amp;A widget (Ask&#x2F;Help widget) to boost in-site user engagement, help build a knowledge base and auto-answer repeat customer queries via smart auto-complete.<p>We measure the frequency of the questions asked on the widget and auto rank them for you. so, you can spend time answering only the most frequent ones.<p>Our landing page features 3-min demo video and it takes only a minute to try us.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.respond101.com<p>We&#x27;re looking for Beta testers.
======
gus_massa
It's not clear that I can try it clicking the blue "Ask" circle on the right.
I wanted to try it without creating an account or installing something, and I
ha to see part of the video that you have a live demo.

All the questions in the "Ask" deme had the same answer: "Kindly share your
email and we'll notify when your question is answered." You should mix some
questions with answers.

